# daiwa



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i've been thinking about another reel. I love the slosh, but was thinking something else to try out. from daiwa bc i guess im a daiwa whore. but its going to be mated to a 12ft tica/loomis blank, or a breakaway. the choices i've narrowed down to are the

30 shv

and the 

grandwave 30

any suggestions? notes, or anything else about these reels????


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*another option*

if you want a great caster say up to about 14# test, the 7-ht millionaire is an overlooked reel. i've got two and wouldn't trade them for anything. drags are a tad suspect in their stock form, but the reels are really light, and have very good line capacity.. i have one on a 1448 loomis custom and it's my favorite combo.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

I use The slosh on my big stick for Drum and cobia.

Picked up the 12' Tica and the sweet spot for this rod is 6oz so I put the Abu 6500 C3CT mag Elite on it for throwing metal and 6nbait and have been very pleased 

><))))*>


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

The grandwave is a nice reel my friend has 2 of them and I love throwin them they are a real nice,smooth throwing reel. Has great line cap. and fast gear ratio. The Abu and the millionarie are also good reels too got 2 abus a 6500 and a 7000 and i love them both too.


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

my grandwave has never let me down. I have caught all my surf striper on it.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*Grandwave*

Well, 

I guess it's time for us to order a couple of Grandwave, buddy.
let me know when you wanna go take a look at that baby.

youngster


----------

